# stained tanks



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I got 2 40 gallon tanks and they are badly stained. I have tried CLR and vim. I have been using a razor to remove but is taking for ever any suggestions


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Last tiem I was in a autobody supply shop, they have stuff to refinished scratched windshield.

I imagine these stuf are no cheap. Does it worth it with price of tanks these days?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

vinegar,water,razor, and alot of elbow grease. There is no real easy way unless you start using harsh chemicals which would more than likely eat away at the silicone.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

maybe try goo gone


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what about baking soda. make a paste and let it sit for a bit on the glass then rub it off?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> what about baking soda. make a paste and let it sit for a bit on the glass then rub it off?


I would think that would also be a good thing to try


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

just tried the baking soda let it sit on a spot for an hour and didnt even touch it. gonna keep trying things so please keep the suggestions coming


----------

